# Temple Run in Nokia Lumia 520



## rdx_halo (May 14, 2013)

Just wanted to know if we can play Temple Run in Nokia Lumia 520? I know that it requires 1 GB ram but is it mandatory?


----------



## Shah (May 15, 2013)

rdx_halo said:


> Just wanted to know if we can play Temple Run in Nokia Lumia 520? I know that it requires 1 GB ram but is it mandatory?



WP store shows only the apps and games supported by your device; rest are hidden. Even sideloading is not possible. So, there is no way you can run a incompatible app or game in your L520.


----------



## Flash (May 15, 2013)

@OP: I've tried it, but the game will be greyed out in SD card (if you've downloaded the .xap via PC). So, the answer is you CAN'T.


----------



## rdx_halo (May 16, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> @OP: I've tried it, but the game will be greyed out in SD card (if you've downloaded the .xap via PC). So, the answer is you CAN'T.



Thanks for your reply. I presume you are using Lumia 520. Can you tell me if there are good android alternative games in WP 8 ?


----------



## Flash (May 16, 2013)

-AE 3D Motor
-Fling theory
-Chicken Story 2
-AE fruit slash
-Flow free
-Line birds
-Orb free
-Ragdoll run
-Top truck free


----------



## veddotcom (Jul 13, 2013)

Just to let you know the change, Recently Temple Run has been out for Lumia having 512 MB Ram, so YES. I play everyday on my Lumia 520.


----------



## Flash (Jul 13, 2013)

veddotcom said:


> Just to let you know the change, Recently Temple Run has been out for Lumia having 512 MB Ram, so YES. I play everyday on my Lumia 520.


Whether the swipes works flawlessly every time, when you jump or duck?


----------



## veddotcom (Jul 13, 2013)

I didn't felt any issue with Swipe or lagging but the game abruptly got closed several times,  plus the handset gets heated after playing continuously 20-30 minutes.


----------



## rdx_halo (Jul 17, 2013)

veddotcom said:


> I didn't felt any issue with Swipe or lagging but the game abruptly got closed several times,  plus the handset gets heated after playing continuously 20-30 minutes.



is it paid or free version. When the game closes abruptly did you lose all the scores?


----------



## Flash (Jul 17, 2013)

rdx_halo said:


> is it paid or free version. *When the game closes abruptly did you lose all the scores?*


Temple run in WStore is free. What do you mean by "Paid"?
Temple run: Brave is not free.

I've lost many times


----------



## PJK (Aug 6, 2013)

u cant play it on your lumia


----------



## rdx_halo (Aug 12, 2013)

PJK said:


> u cant play it on your lumia



What the hell do you mean by _u cant play on your lumia_


----------



## Flash (Aug 12, 2013)

PJK said:


> u cant play it on your lumia


wake up, buddy...


----------



## Jripper (Aug 15, 2013)

I played it on my friend's lumia 520. Ran fine.


----------



## bippukt (Aug 18, 2013)

It is running smoothly on my Lumia 520


----------



## aiza55 (May 7, 2014)

Yes, as long ad it runs android froyo(2.2)or higher.


----------



## Flash (May 7, 2014)

^ Dude, this thread is about running it on L520.


----------



## tinamalik (Oct 13, 2014)

Yeah you can play temple run in your Lumia 520. it will going good.


----------



## Shah (Oct 13, 2014)

tinamalik said:


> Yeah you can play temple run in your Lumia 520. it will going good.



Buddy, Please check the post's date before replying. You just replied to 1+ year old thread


----------



## tinamalik (Oct 17, 2014)

Shah said:


> Buddy, Please check the post's date before replying. You just replied to 1+ year old thread


    okey


----------

